# Ran a 14.08 @ 102.9mph!!!



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

this was with a G-tech. car is an '04 Tip with 13k on it. mods are only Giac X-chip and H-sport swaybars. Here's what i've run:
0-60 6.2
0-60 6.1
0-60 5.87
0.60 5.66

1/4 14.40 @ 101
14.40 @ 102.9 (w/ ESP & air on, forgot)
14.08 @ 102.9


----------



## winter (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Ran a 14.08 @ 102.9mph!!! (M this 1!)*

That's pretty respectable times! I never got to chip my AR, but i hear it's a night and day difference!


----------



## Doug Brekke (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: Ran a 14.08 @ 102.9mph!!! (winter)*

Very respectable, Nate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Particularly in light of the car's weight and simple chip tuning. That's one heck of a grocery getter.


----------

